# Makeshift tampers



## jamesstew (Jul 26, 2009)

What do you all use in a pinch for tamping? I've got a huge supply of golf tees which I prefer to more expensive tampers since I don't mind losing them. I've also pressed into use pens, nails, screws and pieces of my son's Tinker Toys set.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Index finger, if I can find it. And the $2.00 Bentley refillable butane lighter with the built-in tamper is nice.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been using a nail. I can't find a tamper out here right now.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

A stick, my finger, a cigarette butt, whatever's handy


----------



## Roddy (Aug 25, 2009)

Right now I'm using the cap off a Binaca breath spray. Just about the right size.


----------



## dup (Aug 28, 2009)

I use a nail as well... works great


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

I used a really big allen wrench the other day...


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

A twig in the yard often works just fine.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

index finger here as well


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

I usually use a screw. I have been using the same screw for over a year now. It is about the right size so why buy a tamper?


----------



## bubo2069 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a Czec tool and one of the stainless ones that looks like a pipe, but I've also used a large allen wrench, the cap to an ink pen, even the drill bit part of my Senior Reamer. I'm temped to make some of those tampers that are made out of fired shell casings :biggrin1:


Scott


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Please be aware that galvanized nails and screws are NOT one of the 4 main foodgroups


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

AA battery.


----------

